# Having to login every post...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's a right ballache...

Having to login every post...

Can one of you kind mods suss out what it is?

Ta guys and thank you... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Have you got a hyphen inbetween TT and forum in the url in the address bar?

If you haven't, add it and set up a new bookmark to the site / forum with the hyphen.

www.********.co.uk


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Have you got a hyphen inbetween TT and forum in the url in the address bar?
> 
> If you haven't, add it and set up a new bookmark to the site / forum with the hyphen.


I have...

Will do that Nick, thanks...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's basically two url's to the same site. So as it's the same site it can only have one cookie which is set up for the ********.co.uk domain. So if you come in on the ttforum.co.uk url it won't find the cookie hence it not knowing your login details.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> It's basically two url's to the same site. So as it's the same site it can only have one cookie which is set up for the ********.co.uk domain. So if you come in on the ttforum.co.uk url it won't find the cookie hence it not knowing your login details.


Bloody computers... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > It's basically two url's to the same site. So as it's the same site it can only have one cookie which is set up for the ********.co.uk domain. So if you come in on the ttforum.co.uk url it won't find the cookie hence it not knowing your login details.
> ...


maccrap


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, I'm still having problems with this.

The emails I receive notifying me of replies to posts take me to ******** but when I go to the site direct I'm going to ttforum. I presume the cookies are getting goosed, so what do I change the web address or do you change the notification addresses?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You need to make sure you always go to the ******** address, so update any bookmark you have to the forum.

The problem does re-appear tho if somone else goes to the forum on the ttforum link, and replies to a post you started or replied to, then you will get a notification email with a link to the ttforum site as the other person generated the notification email from the wrong site.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> You need to make sure you always go to the ******** address, so update any bookmark you have to the forum.


That's odd. Up there :roll: you say to do it without the hyphen. So which is correct?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Have to apologise mate, I've also got this round my neck 

http://www.********.co.uk - with the hyphen is correct.

The problem will be from you getting a notification with a link without the hyphen which will then ask you to log in before going to the linked thread.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Have to apologise mate, I've also got this round my neck
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk - with the hyphen is correct.
> 
> The problem will be from you getting a notification with a link without the hyphen which will then ask you to log in before going to the linked thread.


No worries Nick, I'll reset everything and see if it sorts itself out. :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Having the same problems since a couple of weeks and it seems to be reply notifications to the "non hyphen forum" despite having posted on the "hyphen site" :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You certainly are, as you've just used the non hyphen link to reply to this post, as my notification made me log in...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Same here again! You too made me re log in as you replied to the non hyphen post :wink: :roll:

Please will you explain: how did it start as it used to be ******** all the time causing no problems? How did ttforum happen? Olde worlde or part of the vulcanic ash interfering :-|


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A question I'd like to know the answer to too tooo toooo


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is it XH588 or Mr Spock ?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.********.co.uk (94.136.38.185) was registered by Jae in 2000
http://www.ttforum.co.uk (94.136.38.185) was registered by Jae in 2001

Both different domain names but linked to the same IP address - yes. What I don't quite follow is why the email server that sends email notifications (which seems to have ground to a halt again by the way!) is sending out both names? Why does it not keep to the same http://www.********.co.uk even if someone does reply from the non hyphened domain? Surely if it did that eventually it would all get corrected. Having it do both just keeps the errors happening to those who are correctly set up rather than those who have got it wrong. Also why does www.ttforum.co.uk simply not re-direct to www.********.co.uk ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

The simplest solution I've found is to either add or delete the hyphen from the address bar when being asked to login.

Not perfect I know but quicker than typing in name and password... :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I keep on getting thrown off even if the link has a hyphen. I've just found out the link is www.********.com - not uk !

So we have - 
www.********.co.uk
www.ttforum.co.uk
and 
www.********.com

Thankfully we don't have www.ttforum.com !

I think this needs tidying up. Why cant the wrong names re-direct to www.********.co.uk?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

We have the following URLs

www.********.co.uk (MAIN)
www.********.com
www.ttforum.co.uk

The application is set up to function properly on the MAIN url. The .com redirects to the MAIN URL. The non hyphen is a backdoor into the MAIN (as a failover).

Thats it really. Bloody IT


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm having these problems again. I still use the 'add a hyphen' method but it's still a PITA...

Is there a better workaround please?

ta

rich


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a thought. You may be very likely sitting behind the proxy firewall, which may be load balanced utilizing a number of servers having different IPs. Since you never know which server you hit when accessing the Internet, forum sees you coming from different IPs and assumes as new/other client, hence the login prompt. I think it's especially often to happen in corporate environments.

Kind regards


----------

